# Question for anyone who has taken CCA & CPC-H



## wendyhayden (Jul 27, 2010)

I am preparing to take my CPC-H and just finally received a CCA exam prep I ordered back in May. I'm wondering if the CCA prep will be a helpful study guide at all in preparing for the CPC-H?


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 28, 2010)

The CCA study guide may only be peripherally helpful in preparing for CPC-H.  I'd recommend the study guide from AAPC in preparing for the CPC-H.


----------

